

SimCity on Mac is 'totally unplayable' - lucaspiller
http://www.tuaw.com/2013/08/29/simcity-on-mac-is-totally-unplayable/

======
Cookingboy
I am really curious about what kind of internal turmoil is going on at the
studio if an AAA title is shipped with this kind of quality despite numerous
delays. Since they delayed it a few times, it's obvious that they KNEW the
technical challenges and the issues it had, but somehow in the last minute the
team went "Screw it, we'll do it live" and shoved it out of the door.

If brand new iMacs and Retina Macbooks are having problem with the game, it's
obvious that the dev team just gave up towards the end (or were told to do
so), since I doubt all of those problems escaped QA's attention.

This is EA and Maxis we are talking about here, not some indie studio being
funded by Kickstarter. Either all of the competent staffs (QA, Eng, PMs) left
one way or another or people just didn't give a fuck anymore in the end.

Considering the PR fiasco from the PC version earlier this year, this screw up
is so atrocious that I'd more likely to believe they accidentally shipped the
wrong build or something...

